# best carpet for round theater stage



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think i am going to be able to curve the carpet for my theater stage. What kind of carpet do most people use for the curved stages.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Usually, a medium shag/pile is the easiet to work with. Berber can be OK too but it's a little tougher to work with.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't follow... why curve it? Will it not fold over the edge... or is it too tall for that?

Worst case, could you not just cut it off on the front edge and then glue a strip to the front facing?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The best way to bend carpet over a curve is to cut a "^" into the carpet just to the point where the narrowest part of the "V" hits the part where you bend it down over the front that will give a nice clean edge. Its a bit tricky at first but once you get it right it looks clean. I did it on my stairs for my riser that have two curved ends.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose if the curve of the stage facing is a sharp enough curve, you will have overlap that will need cutting out. I was thinking about how I was doing mine... the face does not curve that much with it being 19.5' wide, but it still may be an minor issue.


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

Gotcha! I picked up a sample of the carpet i want from Menards and it looks like it should be possible to curve. The radius is not the bad. Thanks guys


----------

